# 11/18 Last Call for ALL FL HERF'ers



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Last call for the HERF @ the grand opening of "Your Humidor" down the street from Patrick AF Base in the Melbourne area. Come 1 come all, not just for the locals. Starts @ 11am till ???. PM me if more info needed. Look forward to meeting more of the CS family, see you there.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Grand Opining HERF delayed due to unforeseen issue,
will repost when things get back on track for the new date (a few weeks)


----------

